# Rainbird ESP-TM2 Series



## Rainbird2022 (7 mo ago)

I have a Rainbird ESP-TM2 Series Controller and I accidentally set it to "Cyclic" watering every 2 days. It won't let me undo this mistake or even reset the whole thing and wipe all programs so I can start over. Wondering if anyone knows how I can set or reset it so that it waters every day? It gets blazing hot here in summer and the plants need daily watering even if only for a few minutes. Thanks in advance for your consideration, any and all advice gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Pull the inside cover off. Reset is right there on the left.


----------

